# new addition help



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Couple days ago I purchased some new additions to my saltwater one was a coral reef beauty an the ohter is some mushroom coral. My problem is wit the mushrooms they haven't opened back up since I got them does this mean they are going to die its been 3days. Before anyone says it I already know the beauty can eat corals that's y the mushrooms are in the sump tank where current isn't as strong I have led lighting also can someone help


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Mushrooms prefer med/low light from what I know.I have mushrooms in 2 of my tanks that both have high LEDs.It did take several days(maybe even a week) for them to adjust and open full.Keep them near bottom of tank.
It is possible that your water is the issue also.I don't subscribe to being able to keep inverts or corals without using RO/DI or distilled,although some claim it can be done.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

My water perimeters are fine but I'm not using rodi water they are partly open today but still not full bloom


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It may just be a matter of a couple days for them to acclimate then.
Good luck!


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm hoping so. I'm waiting for them to open so I can find out more about them. I'm hoping they spread. I'm pretty sure they are red mushrooms


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Well the coral beauty is no longer part of the tank found him this morning wedged in a piece of live rock don't know how he did it but he was in there good had to chip off couple parts to get him out an yes he is dead. As for the mushrooms still not full bloom except one they are red an green mushrooms it looks like


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

None of my corals(well many) are predictable.Most my mushrooms open everyday,but even the ones just purchased a month ago open only partially some days?The reds and super blues are my favorites.I have reds in both my 75& 120.The ones in my 75 have white spots all over them!My bubby gave me two of them 2 years ago and now there are maybe 10.None of my others really multiply(or at least not much or fast).
Sorry about your angel.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Coral beauty dead, mushrooms not opening....sounds to me a water quaility issue. What are your nitrates reading?


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

The coral beauty died because it got stuck in a piece of live rock the mushrooms most have opened up now


----------

